# Kayak crappie



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Aite guys so I have a kayak and I wanna go catch some crappie! Can anyone give me any suggestions on lakes or areas that have crappie that can be fished from kayak?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

I’m looking too lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sandy landing - ease around just inside the mouth of mineral springs with cork and minnows


----------



## livetofish (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks man I will have to give that a try!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltlife Newb (Sep 10, 2017)

Try'n Hard said:


> Sandy landing - ease around just inside the mouth of mineral springs with cork and minnows




Where is this located. I live in gulf breeze 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Saltlife Newb said:


> Where is this located. I live in gulf breeze
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Escambia river


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You can google the location and directions - the landing belongs to SRC. Crappie spots are rare in NWFL. Bear lake has some but nobody talks about it. Same with hurricane and stone lakes.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just take a trip to Talquin.....


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> You can google the location and directions - the landing belongs to SRC. Crappie spots are rare in NWFL. Bear lake has some but nobody talks about it. Same with hurricane and stone lakes.


No crappie to be caught at Bear Lake move on along LOL!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

azevedo16 said:


> No crappie to be caught at Bear Lake move on along LOL!




As i said - nobody talks about it!


----------



## Bamasippi (Oct 17, 2018)

Try'n Hard said:


> azevedo16 said:
> 
> 
> > No crappie to be caught at Bear Lake move on along LOL!
> ...


Any suggestions? How do you locate crappie in bear?? Bait/rig techniques?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I haven't been this year but caught a dozen or so last year on a small square bill crankbait. But that was in June so not sure about this time of year. All were caught off of shallow stumps


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Drop a minnow on a slip cork around some of those stumps


----------

